# More African Pictures



## Jorge (Feb 15, 2006)

I don't have as many great pics and Ryan, but I'm going to piggy back off his thread anyway. I hope y'all enjoy.

You know you are in the bush when you see signs like this.


----------



## Jorge (Feb 15, 2006)

Oddly enough, this is called a chestnut tree but in no way resembles what we think of as a chestnut.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 15, 2006)

Jorge said:
			
		

> You know you are in the bush when you see signs like this.




Or at a weight watchers meeting..

Pretty country for sure !!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 15, 2006)

keep on posting them Jorge, they are great


----------



## Jorge (Feb 15, 2006)

Giraffe on the plain.


----------



## Dub (Feb 15, 2006)

magical place....you guys were very fortunate.


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jorge (Feb 15, 2006)

Book springbok.


----------



## Jorge (Feb 15, 2006)

Entrance to canyon leading to a great hunting area.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 15, 2006)

lucky lefty


----------



## Jorge (Feb 15, 2006)

My kudu.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 15, 2006)

wow that kudu is huge, you never get an idea how big they are from TV.  any idea on weight?


----------



## Jorge (Feb 15, 2006)

View from mountain top where we lost the stalk on a herd of kudu early on looking back to the mountain (hill) where we started from.


----------



## Jorge (Feb 15, 2006)

My gemsbok.


----------



## Jorge (Feb 15, 2006)

One of the trees I had to deal with.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 15, 2006)

Great pics Jorge..

Congrats on the trophies..


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 15, 2006)

Great pics and trophies Jorge! Keep on postin`, I`m enjoyin` this.


----------



## Jorge (Feb 15, 2006)

Village where we left the kudu meat.


----------



## Jorge (Feb 15, 2006)

I even managed to do a little squirrel hunting.


----------



## Jorge (Feb 15, 2006)

Just to stir the pot again.


----------



## Jorge (Feb 15, 2006)

The end.


----------



## Jorge (Feb 15, 2006)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> wow that kudu is huge, you never get an idea how big they are from TV.  any idea on weight?



Not real sure on the weight but I would say it is about the size of the elk we have here in NA.


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 15, 2006)

Jorge said:
			
		

> I even managed to do a little squirrel hunting.





you lucky dog!!!

Great pics!


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 15, 2006)

Jorge said:
			
		

> Not real sure on the weight but I would say it is about the size of the elk we have here in NA.




That's what I relate mine to when I tell folks about it.


----------



## bull0ne (Feb 15, 2006)

Jorge said:
			
		

> I even managed to do a little squirrel hunting.



Never thought of squirrells in Africa......what kind of gun  are you holding in the pic?

BTW...nice paint job on the pony...er..i mean to say Zebra


----------



## Jasper (Feb 16, 2006)

Wow, those are some awesome pictures! Would love to hear the stories behind those hunts sometime. Thanks for sharing.  

A little off topic, but why does everyone hunting in Africa wear shorts? The obvious answer I suppose would be because it's hot. But I would think that with walking through brush, thorns such as those your picture, insects, etc., it would be better to wear brush pants or something. Just curious..........


----------



## Jorge (Feb 16, 2006)

bull0ne said:
			
		

> Never thought of squirrells in Africa......what kind of gun  are you holding in the pic?...



The rifle is an Anschutz .22 LR that belonged to the ranch owner where I hunted my last day. I never planned on shooting any ground squirrels but I thought it would be cool to have one mounted. I was actually surprised that the hides of those two showed up with the rest of my trophies. Don't even ask what the trophy fee was for those things.


----------



## Jorge (Feb 16, 2006)

Jasper said:
			
		

> ...A little off topic, but why does everyone hunting in Africa wear shorts? The obvious answer I suppose would be because it's hot. But I would think that with walking through brush, thorns such as those your picture, insects, etc., it would be better to wear brush pants or something. Just curious..........



Hey Jasper. I zipped the pant legs off my pants after the first stalk the first morning and never put them back on. It was just more comfortable wearing shorts. It was fairly warm during the day. The only time I had a problem was on the kudu stalk and I got a little torn up. I just told everybody when I got  back that I was attacked by a leopard.


----------



## bull0ne (Feb 16, 2006)

Jorge said:
			
		

> . Don't even ask what the trophy fee was for those things.



  OK...i won't go there but whatever it cost ya is well worth it i'm sure......the squirrells looked sorta like a chipmunk on steroids,neat trophy!


----------



## Trizey (Feb 16, 2006)

Great pics Jorge!

Man, you look like you had to wrestle them critters with the way you're sweating!

Did that .22LR have a can on it?


----------



## Jorge (Feb 16, 2006)

bull0ne said:
			
		

> OK...i won't go there but whatever it cost ya is well worth it i'm sure......the squirrells looked sorta like a chipmunk on steroids,neat trophy!



They did not cost a thing, but it has become somewhat of a joke amongst some of my friends and some guys and me on an African hunting forum with regards to their trophy fees and excess shipping costs.


----------



## Jorge (Feb 16, 2006)

Trizey said:
			
		

> ...Did that .22LR have a can on it?



Yeah. Not sure why, but it did.


----------



## Gagirl77 (Feb 16, 2006)

pics are great.....got anymore....i love them!!!!!!


----------



## Jorge (Feb 16, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:
			
		

> pics are great.....got anymore....i love them!!!!!!



Yeah, I have a few more if ya'll are interested.

A lot have been posted before including this one, but it is a photograph of an elephant track.


----------



## Jorge (Feb 16, 2006)

Here is one of what we had to traverse a few times in what I dubbed "pinkiepinkiepinkie buster canyon".

Excuse me "donkey buster canyon".


----------



## Jorge (Feb 16, 2006)

Here's one of the female springbok I took that I am having mounted on a pedistal with my male springbok.

You can see the faint scars from the leopard attack a few days before.


----------



## Jorge (Feb 16, 2006)

Here's one of my home away from home for a week.


----------



## Jorge (Feb 16, 2006)

Interior view. Pretty comfortable with a full bath with running hot/cold water, and daily cleaning and laundry.


----------



## Jorge (Feb 16, 2006)

Here's my posse for the week. On the left is my PH (professional hunter) Thorsten, and two trackers Matthew and Eliah. Oh, and another tracker by the name of Lumpy in front of Thorsten.


----------



## Jorge (Feb 16, 2006)

Here is another one of Eliah. If you look, you can see a nasty scar under his right eye. He was bit in the face by a puff adder at age 4 and did not have any modern medical treatment. He has some bone deformity and paralysis on that side. He can't speak a lick of English and I can't speak a lick of Herero, but somehow we managed to chat for hours riding in the back of the Landcruiser.


----------



## Jorge (Feb 16, 2006)

Here is one of some of the villagers close to where I shot my kudu. We stopped by to get in packing the kudu off the mountain in return for leaving them most of the meat. I'm not sure what all the chatter was about, but they not exactly jumping in the back of the Landcruiser to help.


----------



## Jorge (Feb 16, 2006)

It turns out, it was just normal chit chat and they gladly helped. I posted this pic on another thread, but here are the guys that offered to help. The older gentleman ended up keeping the back skin from my kudu to make a seat cover for his donkey cart.


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 16, 2006)

Jorge said:
			
		

> He can't speak a lick of English and I can't speak a lick of Herero, but somehow we managed to chat for hours riding in the back of the Landcruiser.



Isn't that awesome??  The stories those folks can tell!!!


----------



## Jasper (Feb 16, 2006)

Jorge,

This is one of the most interesting threads I've ever seen on Woody's! Thanks again for sharing. I'd love to get over there one day...............


----------



## Gagirl77 (Feb 16, 2006)

i love this thread......i love these pics.....i could look at these all day...post all you have!!!!!


----------



## Hunt'nDawg (Feb 16, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:
			
		

> i love this thread......i love these pics.....i could look at these all day...post all you have!!!!!



I agree, keep em coming.


----------



## Jorge (Feb 16, 2006)

Hunt'nDawg said:
			
		

> I agree, keep em coming.



I'll post some more later today. Ryan, help me out and post some more of yours.


----------



## Gagirl77 (Feb 16, 2006)

Jorge said:
			
		

> I'll post some more later today. Ryan, help me out and post some more of yours.





yeah.....post away....


----------



## Win270Brown (Feb 16, 2006)

*Africa,*

I'm gonna try to get a few of my Africa pics on here...been having trouble getting them to finish uploading. Here we go...


----------



## Gagirl77 (Feb 16, 2006)

i have been sharing these with my co workers...they love em


----------



## Win270Brown (Feb 16, 2006)

another...


----------



## Gagirl77 (Feb 16, 2006)

eeewwwww................i hate those....that's my BIG fear......rats, snakes,spiders...i can deal with but not those.


----------



## Hunt'nDawg (Feb 16, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:
			
		

> eeewwwww................i hate those....that's my BIG fear......rats, snakes,spiders...i can deal with but not those.



I think they are grasshoppers.


----------



## Gagirl77 (Feb 16, 2006)

Hunt'nDawg said:
			
		

> I think they are grasshoppers.





duh...........


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Feb 16, 2006)

Kelly git over it and I like the pics cool no SSSWWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Jorge (Feb 16, 2006)

I wasn't fortunate enough to actually see a leopard like Ryan, so I had to settle for tracks.


----------



## Jorge (Feb 16, 2006)

This was our main means of getting about. Dry river beds. Not a drop of water anywhere but riverbeds throughout.


----------



## Jorge (Feb 16, 2006)

Here is one of a misplaced warthog. There are not suppose to be any in the area that I was hunting because it is so arid and they need a fair amout of water closeby. However, this one was not too far from village that had water and also not too far from a photo safari concession that had a fair number of water holes, but far enough to make it lion/leopard bait if it's not careful.


----------



## Jorge (Feb 16, 2006)

Another one of the white chestnut tree. They only grow up in the rocky areas. They are actually called a 5 star chestnut. The herero name for it is omahaco.


----------



## Jorge (Feb 16, 2006)

Another typical view. This view is actually looking back from my zebra to where we started the stalk just below rocky hill tops on the horizon. Believe it or not, Thorsten managed to drive his Landcruiser up to the zebra. Considering that between here and there is a ravine with a steep banked creek bed and about a mile of bowling ball size and larger rocks, I didn't think he had a prayer of getting that vehicle to us. I am a firm believer in Toyota Landcuisers.


----------



## Jorge (Feb 16, 2006)

Hunting vehicle and crew.


----------



## Jorge (Feb 16, 2006)

More mtn. views


----------



## Jorge (Feb 16, 2006)

View from where I shot my springbok from. He was down on the plain in a fairly large herd. We had been trying to stalk up on them on the plain but the wind was a problem. We eventually had to scramble up and over this mountain (hill by my PH's standards) to get a shot.

BTW, all those trees you see are called mopane trees, which are very common in Africa. They are also called butterfly trees because the leaves resemble a butter fly. If you look very close at the limb in the photo you can kind of see what I am talking about. The herero word for these trees is omatati.


----------



## Jorge (Feb 16, 2006)

Here is our dinning tent.


----------



## Jorge (Feb 16, 2006)

The backside of my tent and a view of our water heater. Everymorning, one of the camp staff would build a fire under it and we would have hot water for the entire day.


----------



## Jorge (Feb 16, 2006)

Spot where I had a few beers each night (scotch after I got my kudu). Also shared a lot of fellowship with my PH, another hunter in camp and his PH.


----------



## Jorge (Feb 17, 2006)

*A few more.*

It was late in the afternoon when I finally shot my kudu. We were up on the side of the mountain and had just enough time to cape out the kudu and carry a few choice cuts down the mountain before it got dark. We came back the next morning to carry the rest of the meat off the mountain. Here is a picture of Eliah carrying the cape and head down.


----------



## Jorge (Feb 17, 2006)

Here is a picture of some villagers carrying the rest of the kudu down. They don't let hardly anything go to waste. I believe the only animal parts left on the mountain were the lungs and small intestines. I believe you can actually see one of the men carrying the stomach.


----------



## Jorge (Feb 17, 2006)

Taken at the village were we left the meat.


----------



## Jorge (Feb 17, 2006)

Believe it or not, this is actually a chicken coop.


----------



## Jorge (Feb 17, 2006)

The village where we left the meat is know as Palmala Fountain (I called it Palm Springs), which is named for this fountain. This is the only natural water source I saw in the whole area. All the other villages were served by wells with solar pumps.

The woman in the picture is wearing traditional herero attire, which was not very common but neat to see that some still do.


----------



## Jorge (Feb 17, 2006)

Here is another picture of her. Sorry for the quality.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 17, 2006)

Interestin` Jorge, next best thing to bein` there!


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Feb 18, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks for taking the time to help educate us on another world.

Some day!


----------



## huntfish (Feb 19, 2006)

Stop it Jorge!!!!  Wife just walked in and saw me looking at this thread.  Only comment was, remember that you have two boys growing up.  I simply responded saying, "Just think what you could do with 2 weeks off without the boys"


I think I just dug my own hole.


----------

